# How long do you think it is acceptable to leave dogs alone for?



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

For the purpose of discussion, we are not talking little puppies, but older dogs. Let's say 8 months+ out of the little puppy stage.

Is there a cut off point where you think that is too long, or does it depend on the dog? is age a factor in a how long you will leave your dog(s)? do you feel guilty for leaving them or is it a case of needs must and getting on with it?

Personally mine are usually left 4-5 hours a day......once a week (not every single week) Bo and Tilly are left for 8 hours.....I consider that to be too long for Juno.

Discuss.....and keep it civil


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

We were discussing this at our dog training club this week...generally 4 hours BUT all said longer at night...think it is all to do with amount of exercise and interaction the rest of the time


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

CheddarS said:


> We were discussing this at our dog training club this week...generally 4 hours BUT all said longer at night...*think it is all to do with amount of exercise and interaction the rest of the time*


Indeed......

And of course dogs can be left with stuff to do during their alone time.....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Depends on the dog imho eg I rehomed Ben and he'd been left all day since very young, I tried going home at lunchtime but he'd be really upset in the afternoon (when I went home at lunchtime, he was happy and nothing was out of place but when I went home after work, there would be cushions all over the place and he'd often rip things up) 

It was almost like he'd adopted a 'go out, stay out as long as you like but, once you get home - that's it, you stay!' attitude, which of course may have been his way of coping with being left when he was younger 

Maisie isn't fussy one way or the other - I come home some lunchtimes (but not all as if the weather is terrible in the winter and I'm on the bus, I couldn't so don't want her to expect me every lunchtime) and other days my neighbour lets our out - other days, she's left all day 

She used to go to one of my pals when she was younger a couple of times / week and out with a dog walker - but tbh these days she prefers to be at home - partly I'm guessing as she has little interest in other dogs these days & has no interest in mixing with others


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My dogs would probably have been left longer than I could stand. I got the guilts after a couple of hours and that's before I had one who had age related SA 

Not something I like to judge because I know of a dog who is fine, and even happy being left for 8 hours five times a week, term time


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Personally, I don't like to leave them for longer than 4 hours.

Circumstances have sometimes meant we've had no choice, family emergencies such as daughter having to go to A&E with her dislocating shoulder, the first time it happened it was the longest, we were out of the house for 9 hours & it also happened to be the first time the dogs had ever been left so long, so I worried the whole time.

They didn't seem bothered, no destruction or accidents & neighbours didn't mention any barking or howling.

I'd not be at all happy doing it as a regular thing, but then I like being with them, so I'm probably the one who suffers from separation anxiety!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

Bates and Breez will have 7 or 8 hour days home alone about one or twice a week depending on schedules. They're loose in the house, as far as I can tell they sleep most of the day. 
I know some people find this horrifying, but the dogs handle it just fine. When we are home they're outside, usually with a kid or two, playing, exploring and having fun. Or they come with us to afternoon activities and errands. 
I make sure they always get a good walk on long days (though I don't always know in advance).
Definitely depends on the dogs but ours cope just fine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

Kenzie spends 2 or 3 days a week alone for 9 hours during term time. 

Yes, if i let myself, I feel guilty. But she's fine with this arrangement and gets plenty of exercise/stimulation/attention etc outside of these hours. She's very rarely alone at other times, apart from things like supermarket shopping.

As Elliot gets bigger I'll probably change to having someone coming in at lunchtime to break up the day.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly would be ok n just sleep I go on the 4 hour rule but has been left 5 1/2 hours when I kept her at home rather than my parents taking her to caravan while I was at work but I feel it's too long for an everyday incurance.


----------



## Sandra Robinson (Sep 14, 2016)

I think it is all up too the dog and how he/she reacts & then you as well unfortunately in this day and age we are all forced to work and not the fact that we have to leave our faithful friends to earn a crumb. Otherwise I am sure we dog owners would not really want to leave them alone, And as said with passion the above owner of a pet said "They (the animal owner) suffers more from Separation anxiety" I think this is so true of most of us. lol.

I hate leaving my little dog for too long but sometimes needs must, to find she has been sleeping peacefully on her bed and because she is now quite old, sometimes has not realised we had even been out at all when I say hello to her on our return awwww bless her, but I give her that big cuddle anyway, to relieve my anxiety for leaving her, called guilt !!

Just us silly animal owners. really.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Personally, I don't like to leave them for longer than 4 hours.
> 
> Circumstances have sometimes meant we've had no choice, family emergencies such as daughter having to go to A&E with her dislocating shoulder, the first time it happened it was the longest, we were out of the house for 9 hours & it also happened to be the first time the dogs had ever been left so long, so I worried the whole time.
> 
> ...


Haha I'm the same, I do feel guilty for leaving them but then they practically push me out of the door to get their chews/food toys......they are very au fait with the routine now!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it depends.

On the individual dog, context, training, age, health etc etc

Mine are regularly left for longer than most people would find acceptable.

But none of my dogs wreck the house, howl, bark, whine, defecate, urinate or have any signs of distress when left perhaps because I have prepared them well; or perhaps I have just been lucky.........................

I do not believe there is a one size fits all approach


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

April and Tumi are alone once a week for about 7.5 hours. I watch them on cameras and they barely move off the sofa... It's not ideal but they don't appear to be stressed by it in any way and it's only a temporary thing. I'd prefer not to leave them anymore than 5 hours though really.

For two other days of the week they have 4 hours alone, then I pop home for lunch and they get a quick walk, then they're left for another 4 hours. They both get a 60-90 minute walk first thing in the morning before I leave them as well.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I think it depends on the dog, 4 hours is as long as i like to leave him, but that is rare. He does just sleep if we are out though (have cam) so i think he'd be OK if an emergency arose .......Steve


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I currently work 70 hour weeks and will be until February. 

Skip has no problem being left up to nine hours and could probably cope with more, but that's never happened. 
He's never suffered any form of seperation distress. He's a sleeper and he has pretty much the whole house to himself. From what I can gather though, he spends his time in my bed. 

He has a walker (my cousin) who takes him out for three hours per day usually and drops him back off at my parents house so they can keep him occupied until I pick him up from their house on my way home. So although I'm working 70 hours per week, Monday - Friday, he doesn't spend more than five hours on his own during that time. 

It definitely depends on the individual dog. And I'm very lucky Skip is content on his own.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't leave mine alone all that much, but today Ziggy was left alone from 9.15 until about 3 whilst I took the others to a club agility day _ I hadn't expected it to take that long. She's old and sleeps most of the time anyway, and was fine. Sometimes I don't take all of them to training or agility classes, but those left behind are only without me for about 2 hours then, and there's often another dog or 2 left with them.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

In all my years of owning and living with dogs, hand on heart, they haven't been left EVER more than 5 hours. Even then, I can count on one hand how many times they've been left for that long - twice. 

I'm lucky now though, they're rarely left without one of us being at home 24/7. But the question was "How long was it acceptable to leave a dog alone? " I think provided the dog has been introduced to being left, is tired and in familiar surroundings, 5-7 hours occasionally isn't too bad. Anything longer than that I think arrangements should be made to let the dog out for a loo break at least.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

In an ideal world I wouldnt want to leave my lot for more then a couple of hours....sadly its not an ideal world!
Mine get left for about 13 hours overnight, twice a week. It is a long time but I dont think that they realiese how long it is and it does mean I get to spend 5 nights and 7 days a week with them which is better in the long run. They seem totally fine with this arrangement although it does mean that I have to have puppy pads by the back door as I think its too long to leave them without toilet breaks (also there is always a small chance I could be a couple of hours later).


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine are not left for long on a very regular basis and usually not for longer than 4 or 5 hours but sometimes it is longer. They usually miss me coming home and I have to call them when I come in the door. I was pleased today, Candy was very upset at being left before we got Toffee and they are seldom separated but today for some reason Toffee came out when I was getting ready to go out in the car so I put her in the back and did not even tell Candy I was going. When I got back she was asleep on her bed so obviously not at all worried.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine don't get left for too long, they'll be left alone for a couple of hours a couple ofttimes a week, sometimes it can be longer but never really more than 4 hours, I think it depends on the dog and what they are used too.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I also think It depends on the dog and circumstances I don't think there is really any right or wrong ( obviously as long as they are not being left 24/7 being uncared for )
The longest that Chip gets left is 4 hours and that is only once sometimes twice a month and I worry the whole time but all he does when I am gone is sleep on my bed so I am sure he would be fine with longer. But if I leave to go some where and then go back for any reason, say I forgot my purse or something, and then leave again he creates merry hell crying and barking, like Lillylass's Ben if I go back I should STAY back


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The longest I have left a dog without a break is six hours . The two I have now , I don't leave longer than four hours without a break .


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

The longest Hogan is ever left is 5 hours but with our work schedules at the moment it is only about 2 hours at most. With OH being self employed that can change though and I am out of the house from 8.15am until 12.30/45pm.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I wouldn't like to leave them longer than 8 hours personally. The most time two of mine spend alone is probably about 6 hours ( yesterday ) and very occasionally 7 hours for Cash, but usually it's less than that.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

5 hours I think is max for mine, which is what they are regularly left for (twice) on weekdays. It doesn't phase them and they like the downtime and routine tbh.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

At the moment the most Jonesy is left for is around 5 hours however he has been left for as long as 9 hours and has been fine. He just sleeps.
The OH has started a new job and we may be moving house further away which will likely mean Jonesy may be left some days for up to 9 hours. It is not something I am concerned about.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

We're still working on a full hour  but once we've conquered the SA, I think I'd feel comfortable enough leaving Phoebe for around 4 hrs.

A different dog with a different personality - probably about 6hrs max.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nettles said:


> We're still working on a full hour  but once we've conquered the SA, I think I'd feel comfortable enough leaving Phoebe for around 4 hrs.
> 
> A different dog with a different personality - probably about 6hrs max.


A full hour sounds excellent considering what you said she was like before....how's it going?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

labradrk said:


> A full hour sounds excellent considering what you said she was like before....how's it going?


It's going really well thanks  45 mins without any panic. Could probably push it further, but we're watching her on the camera and she starts attention barking at the window once her kongs and puzzle toys are empty


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Nettles said:


> It's going really well thanks  45 mins without any panic. Could probably push it further, but we're watching her on the camera and she starts attention barking at the window once her kongs and puzzle toys are empty


Stupid question, but are the blinds/curtains closed? I know one of my dogs, if left to her own devices would sit and stare out the window while I am gone (and she can see me drive down the driveway). I don't think its healthy behavior for her based on her personality so I make sure the blind is shut on that window.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine are rarely left these days due to me and my husband working opposite shifts most of the time. 

There is 1 day a month they are left for 8 hours and while they are fine being left ( doggy webcams) they are utter pains in the backside all evening when I get home. 

Blade has his crate but isn't locked inside it and he's never come out from what I've watched on the webcam, the others sleep in the kitchen. Taz is in the living room and will sometimes bark at noises outside but only once or twice and shuts up. I used to be able to come and check on them half way through the day but unfortunately I don't have that option anymore


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

stuaz said:


> Stupid question, but are the blinds/curtains closed? I know one of my dogs, if left to her own devices would sit and stare out the window while I am gone (and she can see me drive down the driveway). I don't think its healthy behavior for her based on her personality so I make sure the blind is shut on that window.


The blinds are closed, but she can reach the window sill so just sticks her head through them to look out.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm home all day and whenever possible take my two with me when I go out. They're happy though to spend 4 or 5 hours on their own either in the house or the car where they just catch up on the beauty sleep!

Due to emergencies my previous two dogs were once left alone in the house for 12 hours at 4 months old. I fully expected to arrive home to total chaos but apart from having "unmade" the bed and ruckled a few rugs they were fine. At 18 months old when I was rushed into hospital apart from a neighbour going in once a day to feed them and take them for a walk, they were on their own from Saturday afternoon until Tuesday evening when my son arrived from the UK. Again they were fine not even a puddle!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack is only ever left for 5 hours max really, and that isn't often.

However, I know he would be fine for longer as he sleeps most of the day and I sometimes suggest he might need to get up and have a wee! 

But, I'm not comfortable leaving him for longer and when I go away for a week next year to visit my sister abroad, OH will take the week off work so he is around. 

OH is usually out of the house for 10 hours so not an option for him to go to work and leave Jack (especially as he could get delays on M25 too). 

In the end though, it depends totally on what the dog is happy with.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy is left for about 5 1/2 hours three times a week normally. I don't like leaving her for longer than 6. 

However there was a day I was working extra hours so doing a full day but I messed up dates and didnt arrange someone to come in and walk her on the right day so she was left for 9 1/2 hours and was OK apart from waking up at her normal lunch time to check to see if had appeared, 10 mins later she was asleep again!


----------



## Sarahlou444 (Jun 26, 2015)

On occasion depending on the OH shifts Sidney has been left 8 hours but luckily this doesent happen very often. He is another one who just sleeps all day.

Does anyone feel sometimes that their dogs are happy to see the back of them? If I'm last out on a day when we are both at work he jumps straight in his bed as soon as I start getting ready to go. If we are both off work I swear Sid huffs about the lack of space on the sofa. He will huff and look at you as if to say well why are you both still here haha.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nowadays my dogs are very rarely left alone as somebody is in all day but they are quite capable of being left alone for however long I need them to be. When they were youngsters they were left all day for a couple of days a week whilst me and my ex were at work (I popped home though) so they were brought up that being left alone was inevitable. Jed initially was an only dog and he was destructive when left but neither Flynn nor Jessie have ever been bothered, maybe because they have always had the company of canines.

I cant say i've ever felt that guilty, it's my Mum who is far more bothered about leaving the dogs than me. The only time I do feel guilty is when i'm at a workshop and the dogs either have to be left at home all day or left in the car all day. At home they do have the company of my Mum but she doesnt actually walk them or do anything with them apart from give them a Kong i've prepared but if they come with me in the car at least they get walked, played with and interacted with during breaks.

I think it's totally dependent on the dog as an individual though.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

My boys are rarely left for more than an hour or so without humans as OH is at home all day (other than errands). When they are left e.g 3-4 hours twice a week while we are both at dog training with one/some dogs, at least they have each other for company. I can count on one hand the times we've had to leave a single dog alone, normally they have at least one other for company (partly why we're back up to 4 dogs as even when 2 are out; the stay-at-homes still have a companion).

Having said that yesterday OH and I were out for 13 hours with wee Samuel (show on the mainland) someone popped into the other boys after about 4 hours, but that was a further 9 hours alone after that. We're very lucky that our house is set up that the dogs can have secure secluded garden (6ft plus fencing) and Kitchen/Utility room access while the rest of the house is secured (someone could walk up the drive, round the back of the house, scale a 6 foot fence, drop into a garden infested by 200kg of dog and steal the cutlery, but nothing worse than that), so toileting is not an issue. They don't bark for any length of time (but will woof at odd noises/anyone on the driveway etc) so it's reasonably ok to leave them. 

We try not to leave them more than 3-4 hours, but have done so for a whole day on occasions. My dogs are pretty adaptable, pretty chilled out and it works for them - possibly as they are very much a pack so don't seem to miss the human company too much as long as they still have food and water (and a cuddle when we get back). 

For singleton dogs, the timings may have to be shorter, but I'm sure it's very dependent on the individual dog and it's circumstances.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

4/5 without a visit/walk would be my absolute max and I'm not a fan of habitual long sessions alone i.e I couldn't do that mon-fri as lots of other full time workers do.

There was a time I had to leave mine for 6/7 hours two days a week. She had 1.5 hours with the dog walker/trainer in the middle to break it up but I knew she wasn't happy and changed things as soon as I could. She was clingy when I arrived home on those days. Even though she wanted to be asleep she was following me whining until I sat with her and jumping awake if I moved. This is a dog who's never been encourage to be a Velcro dog and normally never displays this sort of anxiety (and hasn't since).


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Depends on the dog, my older ones are low energy breeds that like to sleep a lot anyway and there fine with being left but the youngster had to be slowly built up from an hour (what he could cope with without destruction & noise) and unknown how much longer he'd manage. I'm home much of the time so its usually 4-6hrs occasionally in the week now and i prefer to get the dog walker to do a visit if i know will be longer or travelling some distance and risk getting held up. if i went back to being out 8-9hrs a daily then I'd also get someone in if I couldn't visit as i don't feel it's fair or healthy to ask them to hold off on toileting that long & they all tend to drink on our return, also a worry when they've either minor ills like dire rear or discover need vet and maybe left like that all day. With Throp needing medication at certain times and then eye drops every couple of hours it did bring it home how difficult it would've been if working away from home.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

It would majorly depend on the dog. I've been living alone for over a year now so Axel stays at home alone 8-5. I have no one who doesn't work full time and could pop in, and the local dog walkers to me don't seem trustworthy. However, as he was used to being left alone since he was little, he shows no signs of distress or boredom - he just sleeps the same way he would if I was at home. Do I think this is ideal? No. Do I feel guilty? Not really as without the money I wouldn't be able to provide us both with agility classes, good food and interesting exciting walks.


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

My three are left fairly regularly for 5hrs while I'm out working, sometimes my mum will come and give them a pee break at lunch time if she's available. I dont feel guilty about it, they're in a safe, secure place ie kitchen. They're always pleased to see me when I get in. I always have the option to take them with me in the van but I prefer to leave them at home where they have room to move about rather than in cages. I start to get anxious at 6hrs as I think its unfair to ask them to hold it for longer than that. I'm going to have to rethink things when the puppy arrives!!


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

My family Lhasa apso was in the house from 9-5 five days a week ..nnow he was possibly around 5yrs +. When my mum had to go back full time and he was 100% as long as he got his walk in the morning he was happy to be left on his own... If u went home at lunch he would give u a pathetic greeting and go back to sleep ... He loved his own company, if u tried to give him a fuss he would growl as he just wanted to be left alone 

My dog now... He's around 10months , he's OK for 4-5 hours hen he would cause destruction.. He loves a fuss and adores humans so he's a complete different kettle of fish!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine are both fine being left as long as they have the same routine. My yorkie runs down the stairs as I leave - straight past me to check if there is anything left in my older dog's bowl. They have never damaged anything. If I come home then they don't like me going out again. They also don't like it if I go out later on, so I only really leave them if I set off early. I think it's because they just go back to sleep. If I'm longer than 7 hours my parents come up. Although they enjoy them being there, they are actually more anxious when I return as the routine has changed.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo is left for around 13 hours over night 1 to 2 times a week while I work night shifts. It's not ideal but he doesn't mind he just sleeps. he goes out for a long walk and run about before I leave and goes straight out when I get in. But if he wasn't happy to ok with it then I would try change my work hours a bit but I'm very limited on what I can do. I would rather work 1 or 2 long nights a week because then I get to spend most of the rest of the week at home.

During the day I won't leave him any longer than 6 hours.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Another who thinks it depends the dog and the circumstances. 

Our last dog was left once or twice a fortnight for much longer than is ideal but she managed very well and we had no choice. 

I'm sure plenty would have said it was too long and we shouldn't have her - I even said it myself as she was supposed to be with us temporarily while we found her a home - but she became part of the family and I think given the choice she would prefer to stay with her family despite the less than ideal circumstances. It worked fine. 

Willow however is left 4 hrs mon-Fri. She manages great. When I'm about to leave she runs to dance on her bed waiting for her Kong. 

Couldn't leave her any longer. She was left twice for close on 5-6 hrs and although not destructive or majorly distressed I did think she was a bit barkier and on edge the rest of the day so no way would I be happy leaving her any longer than her norm. 

A lot of us aren't in a position to leave our dogs for the 'ideal' amount of time but I think some of our dogs cope very well with their 'family set up' and would prefer that than being re-homed or not having their home in the first place. I suppose we do what we have to and as long as our dogs are content there is no right and wrong imo.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I do think this is dog dependent.

If someone was thinking of getting a dog, I wouldn't encourage it if they were out of the house 9-5 Mon-Fri. But that's because if you haven't had a dog recently I don't think you'll be as aware of their needs and such.

Mine have occasionally been left 7-8 hours and have not batted an eyelid. I've even got a pet cam (Rupert has lots of health troubles so I like to check in on him) and so I am very confident that they are happy alone. Mine don't have a set routine as my OH's hours vary a lot, but perhaps that has helped them be so chilled, I'm not sure. They have all had their moments of not being thrilled when left due to house moves and such but thankfully that has only ever been temporary.

For a lot of dog I wonder how much good a lunch time let out is. Mine would be more peeved that I was going again and would probably be best left for a straight 6 hours or whatever.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We only leave Dillon for about 2/3 hours every few weeks, when we drive to Tamworth for a few things we can't get local or fancy a different shop but normally he is rarely left.

The only time he was left longer was when I've been taken into hospital and that was at night so hopefully he was sleeping while he was on his own, then when OH came to visit me I'd only let him stay a short time so Dillon wasn't left to long. I had the TV and the phone so we could keep in touch and when I wanted a chat.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm retired so these days, the dogs don't tend to get left more than a couple of hours at a time a few days a week - just whilst we go shopping, running errands, out to dinner etc. However there have been occasions when we've been on full days out and they've been left 8 hours, maybe even a touch more. Doesn't worry them in the slightest, although I'd rather not make a habit of it, purely because this lot aren't used to it. I'll always try to get one of our (adult) children to come round and check in on them if they're to be left a long time.

Previously however, when I was working, past dogs were left for the 9-5 working day - and added to that was commuting time, with a little extra added on to drop/collect the kids from school/childcare. For the most part, no-one checked on them or let them out during the day - only if we had a very young or very old dog, or a dog with another reason deeming it necessary. Was it ideal? Probably not. We both had to work to have the dogs in the first place and life outside work revolved around family time and the dogs were included in everything possible. That was the way it was - we made it work and the dogs had good, happy, fulfilled lives.

At the end of the day - there are two possible lifestyles for the majority of dogs...

One is being owned by a full-time worker. They spend 8-10 hours alone in a warm house, probably sleeping on the sofa or on a cosy dog bed. They're left having had a good walk and a good meal, and have the same of each to look forward to again in the evening. Their evenings are probably spent with their families - doing dog activities if they're exceptionally lucky, or just simply being with them if not. They may spend the night cuddled up alongside their owners - or if not, will have somewhere else equally warm & comfortable to sleep. They'll have vet care when they need it, toys to play with and someone who loves them.

If said dog wasn't being owned by said owner, who goes out to work to provide the home, food, vet care & lifestyle - the dog could be where? In a rescue kennel? Mostly concrete & metal, very basic provisions, a short walk if they're lucky - with the remaining 23.5 hours in a pen without much human interaction? Probably left from 4/5pm until 8/9am the following morning, likely closed in an inside part of the kennel with toileting options being hold or it do it on the kennel floor.

Hmm. I know which I'd rather.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I wouldn't even turn my back on a beagle. However the RSPCA recommend no longer that four hours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2016)

SixStar said:


> At the end of the day - there are two possible lifestyles for the majority of dogs...
> 
> One is being owned by a full-time worker. They spend 8-10 hours alone in a warm house, probably sleeping on the sofa or on a cosy dog bed. They're left having had a good walk and a good meal, and have the same of each to look forward to again in the evening. Their evenings are probably spent with their families - doing dog activities if they're exceptionally lucky, or just simply being with them if not. They may spend the night cuddled up alongside their owners - or if not, will have somewhere else equally warm & comfortable to sleep. They'll have vet care when they need it, toys to play with and someone who loves them.
> 
> If said dog wasn't being owned by said owner, who goes out to work to provide the home, food, vet care & lifestyle - the dog could be where? In a rescue kennel? Mostly concrete & metal, very basic provisions, a short walk if they're lucky - with the remaining 23.5 hours in a pen without much human interaction? Probably left from 4/5pm until 8/9am the following morning, likely closed in an inside part of the kennel with toileting options being hold or it do it on the kennel floor.


Yep... It's just another one of those unrealistic expectations of dog ownership that I don't even know where it came from. 
The reality is that most of us have to work. We don't have the luxury of working at home, being stay at home parents, or retired. So we work. And normal working hours are 8 hour days.

When rescues make a random rule like "no longer than 4 hours" it just cheats dogs out of a potential home. 
We've had dogs for decades. I've had to work for decades. Other than when the dogs were puppies or very old, the dogs have been left at home during the working day. Over those decades, every single dog has handled being left during the working day just fine. No destructiveness (other than puppy stupids), no howling, barking, or other signs of distress.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

foxiesummer said:


> I wouldn't even turn my back on a beagle. However the RSPCA recommend no longer that four hours.


Which is ironic given that their own kennelled dogs are probably left alone for much longer than that.....


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

My limit is 4 hours. I think they'd be fine for longer (they have a dog flap for toilet trips) but its a matter of guilt on my part. My cocker is such a sociable thing & the way she's overjoyed when humans come home makes me think she'd prefer not be be left too long with just Ruby for company.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

labradrk said:


> Which is ironic given that their own kennelled dogs are probably left alone for much longer than that.....


Well exactly that. I hate this 4 hr cut off that is taken quite literally by some. When people say you shouldn't have a dog if you're going to leave them i feel like saying 'tell that to my dog' because I don't think they'd appreciate such advocacy. Given the alternative they're very happy with their lot.

Some rescues have the right idea and use their judgement and discretion based on each individual dogs needs so people who work aren't ruled out and they aren't left with a dog languishing in kennels when they could be snoozing on the sofa until their owner gets back.

I understand why large rescues don't take this common sense approach but it is a shame.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Depends on the dog. I'm lucky enough to only work part time, so he's only left alone for maybe 15 hours a week. Every 2 months or so, he's alone for 9-9.5 hours as I have to go to Leeds and back for an appointment. I get someone to let him out to toilet on 9-9.5 hour days and he gets the same walks and stimulation. He doesn't care.

I'm not sure why people think you can't leave a dog for longer than 4 hours, unless it has SA or something. Sure, dogs need company, but what does my dog do all day when I'm around him? Sleep. Maybe he'll play with his toys by himself or something. What does he do when I'm out? The exact same.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Wee T said:


> Well exactly that. I hate this 4 hr cut off that is taken quite literally by some. When people say you shouldn't have a dog if you're going to leave them i feel like saying 'tell that to my dog' because I don't think they'd appreciate such advocacy. Given the alternative they're very happy with their lot.b
> 
> Some rescues have the right idea and use their judgement and discretion based on each individual dogs needs so people who work aren't ruled out and they aren't left with a dog languishing in kennels when they could be snoozing on the sofa until their owner gets back.
> 
> I understand why large rescues don't take this common sense approach but it is a shame.


Yup. My colleague approached various rescues big and small after her Collie passed away and was rejected on the basis that the dog would be (after an acclimatisation period) left alone for a couple of hours a day. I find it very hard to believe that NO dog in those rescues would have not have been ok, going to a home with experience of multiple rescue dogs....

She adopted from a Greek rescue in the end as they didn't have any blanket policies.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Yup. My colleague approached various rescues big and small after her Collie passed away and was rejected on the basis that the dog would be (after an acclimatisation period) left alone for a couple of hours a day. I find it very hard to believe that NO dog in those rescues would have not have been ok, going to a home with experience of multiple rescue dogs....
> 
> She adopted from a Greek rescue in the end as they didn't have any blanket policies.


This is a huge problem now & heartbreaking when you think how many dogs are in rescue

Is being left suitable for all dogs - no BUT for some (esp if they've been used to it their whole life) it can be

Blanket rules are doing a lot of dogs out of good homes

Both mine have been adult rehomes as no rescue would entertain letting me have one (or one would let me have one of their problem dogs but not a 'normal' one - how does that make sense?)

Even more ridiculous imho is that I go for middle age dogs (as they are left) & probably among the hardest to find homes for!

l can have people come in / a dog walker / come home myself but nope not good enough

Aside from when I'm at work my dogs are with me pretty much all the time - I live alone & have oodles of time to spend quality time with them (& prob more than many family dogs where someone is at home but too busy with kids etc)


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't forget not all vets have 24 hour cover...

So although they may be checked on...am not sure how often..

At my vets if an animal needs 24 hour care they are taken too the out of hours vet over 20 miles away...


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

labradrk said:


> Yup. My colleague approached various rescues big and small after her Collie passed away and was rejected on the basis that the dog would be (after an acclimatisation period) left alone for a couple of hours a day. I find it very hard to believe that NO dog in those rescues would have not have been ok, going to a home with experience of multiple rescue dogs....
> 
> She adopted from a Greek rescue in the end as they didn't have any blanket policies.


That is ridiculous. I understand that rescue work can be soul destroying and they hear all sorts when dogs are returned or handed in so they put criteria in place to reduce the likelihood of a failed placement but this is just silly. I'm sure there were plenty of dogs in rescue would be fine left for a couple of hours and happy to be in a safe and comfortable home. Mindboggling.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

All depends on the individual dog.

Io and Bigby are left for no longer than 4 hours but thats because theyre crated as Bigby still chews and Io pees on the rug.

Io could quite easily be left all day and probably Bigby too but I wouldnt leave a crated dog for that long.


----------



## squirrel605 (Sep 16, 2016)

It does depend on the dog. My dear Sox is most of the time home with someone in the house. I leave generally for 4-6 hours, unless I have to work for an occasional 14 hour day. Sometimes i travel out of town, but someone is always with her. She generally sleeps or rests during the day. She does very well.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Which is ironic given that their own kennelled dogs are probably left alone for much longer than that.....


Not when they were in my care.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> Don't forget not all vets have 24 hour cover...
> 
> So although they may be checked on...am not sure how often..
> 
> At my vets if an animal needs 24 hour care they are taken too the out of hours vet over 20 miles away...


Our vet is the same, if they need to be kept in over night you take the to a after hours vet where they are taken care of, most of the vets in my area use them. Dillon has been there twice they are lovely and looked after him very well phoning me last thing to let me know he'd had a small toilet walk and had settled down for the night.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Most time I have left him for is 8/10 hours at the flat when we've had something on, not continuous days mind. I leave the camera on and check in on him, he's either sleeping on the sofa, in his bed or in the hallway in the strip of sunshine, very settled. 

Was careful to build up to this amount of time to be left and it has happened twice in the last year, hate leaving him alone for long but the camera does help to reassure me that he's ok. 

Home here he's left for less than 4 hours twice a week (tennis then quick food shop), with DS working part time and DD being in college there is usually someone here for him. 

Whether I leave for a few hours or weeks (holidays) he gets the same routine (kiss and a biscuit, "I won't be long") and he knows I always come back ... because I tell him :Bag :Bag.


----------

